# He is incredible!



## brucecadieux

Some folks have already met my new GSD Romeo in the introduction forum and the pictures forum.

Needless to say I got Romeo he was very underweight, and attacked his food like he would never eat again. He had diahrea, and drank far too much water. Which I let him do until he got comfortable with us and his new routine. Yes he now has a routine that he is learning. 

I made my vet appointment, but that isn't for a couple days yet. I was concerned he could have a disease but am also aware that a very poor diet, and or lack of food can cause the symptoms above. 

I am happy to report that it is the beginning of his third day with us and the second day, actually after his first meal on the second day his diarrhea was gone, he stopped drinking so much water and is starting to eat a little slower. 

While I am still anxious to get to the vet and have him thoroughly checked out I am at least happy that the symptoms that bothered me the most are gone/going away and am feeling better about his health. 

His ears, teeth, pads, nails, coat, tail are all in great shape, he has had a bath, been brushed twice, has chosen his own blanket to sleep on, and is getting accustomed to my wife having a second shift job. He naps in the evening and then awakes about an hour or so before she gets home and starts checking the door occasionally for her, and waits for her. :thumbup:

He is adapting extremely well, much better than I thought he would after my first encounter with him. 

He was a city dog, bad part of the city, and rarely went outside, he now lives with us out in the sticks ( town population 1400 ) 2 mile long street with only a few houses on it, and miles of woods behind our house, and a lake within walking distance. He has been for several walks now, I actually have been taking him out numerous times a day and walking him three times a day to try and get some strength back into him. 

The best part is watching him when we go outside, all the new sounds, critters, and new smells are have sparked his curiosity and I can see that brilliant Shepard mind at work taking it all in. 

I was told he was not destructive when I picked him up, and so far he hasn't chewed a things, broken anything, or done anything that needs to be corrected. I left him alone for the first time last night with bedrooms and bathrooms closed off just for a couple hours to see what would happen. I thought I was going to walk in to a disaster. I was wrong, other than a couple knick knacks getting knocked over where he was looking out a window, nothing was out of place. All carpets were dry and he was waiting patiently for me. :toasting:

He obeys all basic commands, in one days time has learned a few more things, just simple things, but he smart ( I knew that already ) wants to please me, is great on his walks, loves to play soccer, bats the soccer ball with his front paws, and in short is adapting so well that I am just thrilled to death.

I truly believe finding Romeo was fate. He was meant for my wife and I. 

When I first met Romeo, I thought I would have my hands full with him but could see that the way he was behaving at his previous residence was from neglect and poor handling. His tummy having food on a regular basis, a schedule to follow, country living, no stress environment, clean warm home, and some guidance has proven him to be an incredible Dog who "so far" has exhibited not a single one of the behaviors I witnessed in our very first encounter.

I have "cautiously" introduced him to many people, both in our home, and out on walks. He has been a gentlemen in those encounters, and so far I haven't had any problems socializing. That was supposedly a big problem for Romeo. 

He his friendly, eager, and relaxed in his new home. 

Much to my amazement I can take his food away while he is eating, and he will wait patently for me to put the bowl back down. I thought food aggression might be a problem because he hadn't been eating well, and the way he literally attacked any food put in front of him that he might be aggressive with anyone touching his food dish. 

He is a dream come true for me, he really is. 

My wife and I are like a couple newlyweds with a new baby. :wub:


----------



## jkscandi50

Fantastic  So nice to hear you boy is settling in - he probably feels like he's in heaven.


----------



## NancyJ

I am so glad things are working out so well and that you found each other


----------



## Tihannah

That is AWESOME! So glad to hear this! Thank you for rescuing Romeo and giving him such a wonderful, loving home! I am so happy that he turned out to be everything you were hoping for. With the initial introduction, most people would have turned away. You did a great thing deciding to take him out of that environment. I hope you guys have many happy, healthy years together!!


----------



## Stosh

Don't discount the daily dose of love, affection and respect that he's getting! Sounds like Romeo is the perfect name for him.


----------



## brucecadieux

Romeo already after just a few days "appears" to be filling out just a little. It could of course just be my imagination because that is what I want to see, but his tummy having food in it, just makes him look better.

He was so sad looking the day I got him, sunken stomach and every rib showing, not just to the touch, but you could count his ribs just looking at him.

We are feeding him a little more than I normally would feed, and have printed out the satin balls recipe. 

We are confident that in 3 weeks to a months time he will be in fantastic shape. Just being in a good home with a set schedule, regular feedings, exercise, and a lot of love will make for a friend and companion I will likely never forget. :hug:

I honestly haven't been this happy and excited about something in a **** of a lot of years. So much so I think my friends are already tired of hearing me talk about Romeo :wild:


----------



## Scout&Sasha

That sounds so amazing! That's so good that you're introducing him to new environments slowly and he's taking to it nicely.  
And awesome that he wants to please you. Makes things a lot simpler


----------



## Rosa

It is so great to hear stories like this :wub:


----------



## brucecadieux

Just discovered the one thing that upsets him, just the sight of it made him bark and stand offish.

Romeo doesn't like vacuum cleaners :happyboogie:

So he is here in my office with me until the wife finishes vacuuming.

God Bless him, something he and I agree on. We are both content to hide in the office while Sue vacuums and cleans. I love him more each and every moment. :wub:

Bruce has a new line..................I am sorry honey, no I didn't clean the house while you were at work...............Romeo wouldn't let me.................GOOD BOY Romeo, GOOD BOY!


----------



## London's Mom

In a dogs world vacuum cleaners are "PUPPY EATING MONSTERS!"  At least that is what I heard.

So happy that you are experiencing so much joy by owning Romeo. There is nothing better than to save a great dog and in return receive such love and loyalty.

I just rescued Emma a month ago. It was the same thing, she had NO idea what a dog bed was or what she was suppose to do with all of these dog toys!

Keep up the socialization. It is really important to do with the rescues. It helps them to build confidence so that they don't fall into that fear-aggression mode.


----------



## MarleyGSD

Marley had a little trouble with our old vacuum. I didn't want him barking at it so i would distract him, make him sit and give him treats. We ended up getting the dyson animal (expensive but worth it!!) Now Marley takes naps next to it and when its on he just hangs around close to it! It's like they are best buds!!!


----------



## codmaster

GREAT WORK! And good luck with Romeo!


----------



## Whiteshepherds

brucecadieux said:


> Bruce has a new line..................I am sorry honey, no I didn't clean the house while you were at work...............Romeo wouldn't let me.................GOOD BOY Romeo, GOOD BOY!


LOL, man's best friend! 
I hope it just keeps getting better and better for you all!


----------



## JanaeUlva

Super great rescue story! Keep us informed with your progress.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

With all the terrible things that are going on today, it does a heart good to read a story like yours with Romeo. Happiness is so much fun.


----------



## britales

Best of luck to you and Romeo!


----------



## clearcreekranch

Thanks for saving Romeo.


----------



## Luke.a

Very nice story to read and a brill outcome you doing a great job.


----------



## brucecadieux

Took Romeo to a field today for a bit of a workout and some simple training. 

Now I went to a secluded area because I wanted to let Romeo run, play catch, fetch, and a few other things I had in mind, that I will get to in moment.

Mind you now, according to the previous owner this was a dog who supposedly just couldn't be walked on a leash, couldn't be taken out into public, people couldn't come into their house, and he was uncontrollable.

Well today, after some time jogging around a bit "on his leash" and then walking I decided to try letting him off the leash and see if he would stay with me. 

Jogging first, he stayed in the exact same position by my left side all the way around the field, turn, go the other way, he turned, adjusted to be on my left and stayed right there. I then wen up the middle same results. I figured the run was an easy one.

Then the harder one walking, fast, slow, and normally. Again, he stayed exactly a couple feet from my left side through all the paces, only needed to get his attention a couple times ( squirrels can be a distraction ). Needless to say I was amazed, I don't understand what was wrong with the people who had him. It takes all of about 10 minutes to teach him pretty basic things, then working at it to keep it fresh in his mind so he remembers. 

The woman who had him has called each day since I took him to check on him, not sure why they care now. Anyways I told her of the progress Romeo was making and they seem not to believe me. They don't believe that I take him in the car and over to friends houses, they simply can't imagine having people over, and they are having a hard time believing he can be walked on a leash. 

I told her today that I was jogging and walking Romeo with no leash and he is very easy to teach and control, she says her husband doesn't believe any of it.

The kicker was when I told her that I took Romeo into the local General Store today, a friend owns it and he wanted to meet Romeo, I wanted him to come outside, but he said bring him in, so I did :wild: 

He was great in the store well OK, the slim Jim rack did take his attention away for oh so brief a moment but a dog biscuit from the owner changed that. We chatted it up for a little bit, all the while Romeo being as good as could be. When I told the woman this story on the phone she relayed it and the walking with and without leash to her husband. I could hear him laughing in the background saying bullcrap. 

I asked if they had a DVD player, yes she says. I told her tell hubby they will have a video to watch by Monday. Dead silence on the phone. Buh Bye.

I seriously dislike these people because of the condition Romeo was in when I picked him up, I am trying to be as polite as I can, but I think pretty soon I am going to politely ask them to stop calling. Not until of course I send of that DVD of my well behaved, brilliant new friend and companion.


----------



## suze

I wouldnt even send it, just cut my ties and run with the knowledge that the universe did it's bit, and returned Romeo to his true path with you and your wife. 

In case they start feeling a renewed interest i wouldnt even speak to them again, parasites they are.

Can we all come and live with you too !! Sounds just so loverly, you two sound like such great parents to him. 

Romeo, your ships come in Mate!
Keep the piccies coming .


----------



## brucecadieux

suze said:


> I wouldnt even send it, just cut my ties and run with the knowledge that the universe did it's bit, and returned Romeo to his true path with you and your wife.
> 
> In case they start feeling a renewed interest i wouldnt even speak to them again, parasites they are.
> 
> Can we all come and live with you too !! Sounds just so loverly, you two sound like such great parents to him.
> 
> Romeo, your ships come in Mate!
> Keep the piccies coming .


I know Suze and I have already discussed with my wife, just not accepting their calls anymore, and if the woman persists I will ask/tell her to stop calling.

The DVD remark was more of a you people are clueless leave me alone kind of comment to her. It did have the desired effect I was looking for, dead silence and a Buh Bye.

Anyways, Romeo has his vet appointment next week, for his checkup and shots, and will be licensed to me the same day. In my state, I am sure it is the same in most you can't license your dog until he has his/her rabies shot. That day on the way home from the vets office he will be legally licensed to me. 

I am also going to discuss getting Romeo chipped.


----------



## suze

I live in Australia so Rabies is definately not on the list !! and we just go to our local council and register them, Vet has no involvment with reg them, only doing the micro chip ifits eolected by owners, me yes !! Reg is with a discount for sterilised animals, i pay about $15 AU i think it is a year to register 1 Ster/ Fe 12.5 yr old Dog.


Although, saying that about Rabies, Bali, one of our huge big Tourist destinations now has a very high incidence of Rabies, thought to have come down from an Island with a Fisherman's Dog, i think they just about have some sort of control now, but its taken a couple of years, and with t he street Dog problems it was really made difficult to deal with.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Well it sounds like Romeo is settling in great with you and your wife. I agree that it is probably best to sever the ties with the previous owners. Btw, microchipping Romeo is an excellent idea. Please keep the updates coming! Romeo's story is truly heartwarming! Keep up the good work with him.


----------



## Emoore

Bruce, I am so incredibly happy that things are going so well between your family and Romeo. Reading your updates about him has become one of the highlights of my visits to this board. 

One small caveat: I've been involved in rescue a long time and have placed over adult 20 dogs in new homes. What you're seeing right now is his basic personality, but he's also probably on his best behavior. In 2-4 weeks don't be surprised if he starts showing some selective hearing when you give him an obedience command, or if he just takes off after an animal one day when he's jogging off leash with you. Right now he feels like he's gone to heaven and doesn't want to do anything to screw it up. After a month or so it'll start to feel like home and he'll take off his company manners and "put his feet on the coffee table" so to speak. When this starts to happen it's a GREAT time to get involved in a local obedience class to cement your bond with him. 

He'll always be the sweet, awesome dog he is now, but in 2-4 weeks he'll start testing boundaries a bit.


----------



## brucecadieux

Yes I know after a bit of time he may do this. I think we can handle that, and will just work with him a little harder.

I have never been one to let the dog rule the roost so to speak. 

I have been working with him on his socialization, because according to the previous owner this was his biggest problem.

I have been taking him out and introducing him to many people, usually the ones who do not fear larger dogs, and he has been great. He has welcomed people into our home without any problems.

For now that is my major concern and the one I am most concerned about, I do not want an aggressive animal. He has only barked at one person so far on a walk, and it was very easy to stop him. 

The next thing we are working on is getting him to let us know when he "needs to go out". If we are in the room with him the signs are clear but very subtle, he whimpers ever so quietly. He has had a couple accidents. So we are working on that. My wife and I have already decided on a Cow bell by the door. We will be going down to the local grain and feed store to get the bell and then start working with him on how it is going to work. That should be interesting to say the least. We are thinking a lot of it has to do with his diet change, being in a new home, and of course his lack of proper training to begin with. 

All in all he is in my opinion in no way shape or form the aggressive, mean to strangers unruly dog the previous owners claimed he was. I have discovered that in his three short years of life was used to father no less than 5 litters of puppies. After meeting the people and seeing his condition the first day, and now learning that tid bit I am starting to understand what his sole purpose was to them.

The off leash work yesterday was in a fenced in area, very secluded, and no other people or dogs present, we played for about 20 to 30 minutes on leash before I slowly gave him a little more freedom, he was great, listened and paid attention. I am sure he will one day take off after a squirrel, or some other little creature, possibly even a cat or two. Considering we have flocks of wild turkeys, a deer run right through the yard, and dogs running loose in the neighborhood we pay special attention to what is outside in the yard before we step out the door.

We have him sitting and waiting just inside, we open the door, we step out, and he only steps out when we say OK. The same on entering the house, we open the door, he sits and waits until we say OK, he then enters.

For now these things are relatively easy, and we are persistent folks who after 27 years of marriage have routines and schedules, he is adapting to ours, it won't be the other way around.

That said, for now he is far beyond what I expected for just a couple days with him, and we are doing more and more as we get more confident with his capabilities and current limitations.

He is extremely smart, that of course can work for us or against us  We are of the mind that it "will" work for us, and that of course will over time work for Romeo.

We know that there will be trials and tribulations, and times that will be easy and many that will be harder. We love him and show it in ways I think like he just isn't accustomed to and I sincerely believe that in the long run, over many many months that will pay off. But I know it will take many months for everything to really start falling in place. It may get easier or harder we don't know right now. But are certainly willing to do whatever it takes for Romeo to be a well adjusted, family member. 

He of course is probably thinking it is just a matter of time before he gets these **** humans into shape :help: :wild:


----------



## suze

Emoore said:


> Bruce, I am so incredibly happy that things are going so well between your family and Romeo. Reading your updates about him has become one of the highlights of my visits to this board.
> 
> One small caveat: I've been involved in rescue a long time and have placed over adult 20 dogs in new homes. What you're seeing right now is his basic personality, but he's also probably on his best behavior. In 2-4 weeks don't be surprised if he starts showing some selective hearing when you give him an obedience command, or if he just takes off after an animal one day when he's jogging off leash with you. Right now he feels like he's gone to heaven and doesn't want to do anything to screw it up. After a month or so it'll start to feel like home and he'll take off his company manners and "put his feet on the coffee table" so to speak. When this starts to happen it's a GREAT time to get involved in a local obedience class to cement your bond with him.
> 
> He'll always be the sweet, awesome dog he is now, but in 2-4 weeks he'll start testing boundaries a bit.


 
Fantastic post Enmore, and just taking it a little further, i was going to have a look and see if there was athread somewhere on this exact subject, and if not, when you had some time be able to start one with some guidance, because its something a lot of people i meet in Dog Parks dont expect when i tell them it's generally coming a few weeks down the track.

It would be great to learn from your experience on how to manage the settling in time, and the expected boundary tries down the track, so everyone is in sync, and its handled right.

Really enjoyed reading your post a lot, and could have done with you around 13 years ago !!!

Romeo is giving all of us a lot pleasure isnt he, its loverly hear about him,, and his fantastic parents.


----------



## vat

This makes me so happy, it gets tiring seeing all the bad stuff. I am glad that you guys found each other. He sounds like he is in heaven and of course you can talk all you want about your dogs here


----------



## Dave

You sound like my wife and I. We've dad Duke since Thanksgiving and he's learned that we set the schedules. 
The cowbell sounds great. Let me know how that works out for you. Duke will usually come and poke me with his nose if he's gotta go right away. Other than that with the food that we feed him he only goes no. 2 twice a day. Otherwise I take him outside with me enough so he takes care of bussiness as often as he needs.
Sounds like you guys were a match for each other as were Duke and me.


----------



## brucecadieux

We are thrilled with Romeo so far. He really is great dog. He does need work on his socialization. His encounters with other dogs are stressful for him to say the least. He barks at strangers when they are at a distance, but greets them happily once they are within a couple feet of him.

Of course him barking at them tends to scare "non dog people" and we are concerned with his dog meet dog encounters so we are taking real extra care there, we don't want him, or anyone elses pet to have bad day.

Obedience classes sound great, I am not sure how well Romeo would do with other dogs around him. Time will tell.

For now we are just happy that he is adjusting, our outings with him have been great, he is smart, and considering the blatant neglect he had been living under he is doing well.

He has his moments that sure. :crazy:


----------



## brucecadieux

It's been a little over a month now. Romeo is doing great. He has put on about 18 pounds and looks like he should. He weighs right around 70+ pounds now. He is doing so well with people coming over the house. He is an absolute joy to watch with our small grandchildren. He is just so gentle with them, and loves being around them. 

The cow bell didn't work out Dave but like your GSD, he comes up and gives a good nudge with his nose when he needs to go out immediately. He loves going for his walks, loves riding in the car, and is starting to love the water. Anytime we are near the lake shore he wants to jump in, and walk around in the water. 

Strange water fetish this guy has. He actually likes getting a bath. He loves to hop up into the tub. That's a first for me, all my other GSD's over the years it was like suiting up for and preparing for battle to give them a bath :hug:

He has gone from woofing down all his food in 15 seconds ( like a starving animal) to actually being a little picky. So we mix his food with a half a can of wet food in each meal, and he eats well, and takes his time, now realizing that he gets fed on a regular basis.

He has taken to me like a shadow. This of course is good and bad, good because I love a GSD as a companion. Bad because he has a bit of anxiety if and when I leave the house, or even if he thinks I am leaving. he doesn't chew stuff, or get destructive, but my wife says when I leave he runs from room to room, throughout the house frantically searching for me. That is an improvement over the howling he did during the first few weeks when I would leave the house. :wub:

Overall his socialization skills are slowly but surely improving, we have found a pit bull down the street that he enjoys playing with. What an incredible dog that Pit is. Romeo was a bit aggressive when they first met, the Pit pretty much ignored the aggressiveness and insisted on playing, within minutes they were playing, chasing each other, rough housing a bit, and anytime we walk by the house Romeo starts looking for his new friend. :happyboogie:

Romeo is just doing great, he is turning out to be just what I thought he had the potential to be, a good friend, companion, and smart. The difference between the day I picked him up, and today is nothing short of amazing. 

My wife absolutely loves him, as do I, and best of all, he has taken to all the "little people" who come to visit in a way that is heart warming to see.

Now if I could just teach him to cook me dinner..............................


----------



## Castlemaid

That is fantastic!!! What a great one-month report!


----------

